# Magnavox MWD 2206A



## camer0 (Jan 13, 2012)

The DVD/VCR combo ( name above ) wont play DVDs. The VCR part works fine but the DVD part doesn't. Please help. Thanks


----------



## octaneman (May 13, 2009)

Do you get an error message on the splash screen when you insert the disk ?


----------



## fzabkar (Feb 7, 2010)

Does it play CDs? Does it play burnt CDs or DVDs?

CDs and DVDs use different lasers.


----------



## camer0 (Jan 13, 2012)

Sorry I just now got the notification um no it doesn't play anything.


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

There isn't much the average user can do. There aren't any reset switches or whatever. 

As the VCR part is working, there is obviously a hardware fault with the DVD portion. Most all current VCR's, and especially the combo units are all low end models anyway, so their life expectancy isn't very long. Unless it's under warranty, it's time to get a replacement.


----------

